# lui (used in a name)



## Jon1970

I'm reading a story and I saw this sentence that introduces the main character:

E foarte greu să fii cel mai mic, se planse _Yurchyk lui Klapovkh_.

It's very difficult to be the smallest cries _____________.  

Is _lui _used in constructing the first and last name in Romanian?


----------



## jazyk

Lui expresses the dative/genitive. In other words, complaining to Klapovkh.


----------



## mikey21

"a se plânge" means "to complain" "to grumble" and to some extent "to moan".

"a plânge" means "to cry".


----------



## Jon1970

Inteleg acum.
Thank you for the clarification.


----------

